

News Feed FYI: Click-baiting - danso
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/08/news-feed-fyi-click-baiting/

======
UnethicalHacks
> One way is to look at how long people spend reading an article away from
> Facebook. If people click on an article and spend time reading it, it
> suggests they clicked through to something valuable.

uh, so they are tracking off page duration now?

